
Ask HN: What do you build, what tools and editors do you use? - nojvek
Just want to explore what is out there that I am not aware of.
======
a3n
Although I started as a developer, my programming these days is mostly
personal/hobby, and some automation coding at work. So my needs, pace and
focus are probably not the same as yours.

From memory, and running:

    
    
      $ history |sort -r |less
    
      Anaconda Python
      pip
      pydoc
      ipython
      jupyter (ipython-notebook)
      ipdb
      pudb
      unittest
      setuptools
      (Starting to use sphinx)
      git
      github
      tig
      pypi.python.org
      pandas
      Vim
      restructuredtext
      rst2html
      Linux
      bash scripts
      urxvt
      tmux
      ssh (If I'm making something "up there.")
      cygwin at work
      conemu with clink at work
      virtualbox
      vagrant

~~~
nojvek
Thanks for sharing. Comemu is awesome. I'll have to find what clink is.

~~~
a3n
[https://conemu.github.io/](https://conemu.github.io/)

[http://mridgers.github.io/clink/](http://mridgers.github.io/clink/)

